# 100mm L Macro for video



## niccyboy (Feb 11, 2012)

I am shooting a fashion video look book next weekend, and will be using two 5Ds, on one i'm mounting a 50 f1.2 lens, and the other i want at around 100mm. I don't really know whether to use my 70-200 f2.8 or tripod mount my 28-300 at 300 (compression etc).

My other option is my 100L macro.. Has anyone had experienced this with people, and not used as a macro lens? I know it is good for stills with portraits... but how does it handle video?


----------



## Axilrod (Feb 14, 2012)

niccyboy said:


> I am shooting a fashion video look book next weekend, and will be using two 5Ds, on one i'm mounting a 50 f1.2 lens, and the other i want at around 100mm. I don't really know whether to use my 70-200 f2.8 or tripod mount my 28-300 at 300 (compression etc).
> 
> My other option is my 100L macro.. Has anyone had experienced this with people, and not used as a macro lens? I know it is good for stills with portraits... but how does it handle video?



It does very well with video, it's one of the only lenses I would be comfortable handholding. It's also one of the few (maybe only still) lenses that has Canon's Hybrid IS, and it works beautifully well. I say go for it.


----------



## niccyboy (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks mate, appreciate the feedback!


----------



## rmblack (Feb 18, 2012)

I have the non-L version, and it is awesome for video. great iq. I'm assuming yours will be even better. Probably at the long end of hand-holdable lenses for video, but I'll bet the IS will make it easy for ya.


----------



## Nick Gombinsky (Feb 18, 2012)

I've briefly tried the L version and it is awesome. IS is great and picture quality is great.

Another "go for it" from me.


----------



## schemula (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the non-L 100mm f2.8 MACRO.

Works great for portraits and video.

Only gotcha I've noticed is that if the AF point is not on something like an edge that it can quickly focus on, it has an annoying habit of focusing all the way out and then all the way in to the other extreme and then focusing if it can.

I took a few minutes to refine my technique - picking an AF point and getting the focus close before letting it autofocus and that seems to help a lot.

No idea if the L model suffers from this wandering AF.


----------



## bycostello (Mar 24, 2012)

as u say great lens for stills.... not tried but couldn't see why not great for video too....


----------



## Macadameane (Mar 24, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind (for manual focusing) is that the amount of turn between 3 meters and infinite is only a few millimeters.


----------



## Kane (Mar 24, 2012)

I love mine for video and also find it one of my sharpest lenes on my camera even beats my 70-200 2.8 is which is also tack sharp


----------

